# Importing a BRAND NEW vehicle into Spain



## J7mbo (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all, expat in Mallorca here 

I want to buy a new motorcycle. However, in Spain they are 15k euros+, and in the UK it is £13k. I've read a lot on import fees, matriculation tax etc, but I'm still really struggling to understand what's needed. 

Basically, is there any tax if the bike is brand new, as in, shipped straight from the dealer, from the UK to Spain, or can I skip it because I paid VAT?

Can a foreign dealer (UK dealer) register the motorcycle on Spanish plates for me, at a discounted rate? Is this something I can ask for?

Do I still have to go through all the Spanish version of an MOT etc etc?


----------



## J7mbo (Aug 3, 2016)

Also (sorry I couldn't find how to edit the original post), according to the UK government website, I don't have to pay VAT when I purchase the bike from a dealer (so would that effectively knock 20% off the price for me, and then I'd pay it in Spain instead? would a dealer even let me do that?).


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

You'll probably end up spending more than you need to in time effort matriculation and fees. See if you can do a bit more negotiating with the Spanish dealer or try another and play them off against each other. It will save you hassle in the long run.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AFAIK If you have owned a vehicle for less that six months when you import it, you will have to pay tax on it. You will have to have it matriculated in any case and it may well have to have the headlamp reset for driving on the right. Further complications may well arise if it is a model that is not normally sold in Spain. I would suggest that you would be better of if you bought it from a reputable dealer in Spain - at least, if there are any problems, you will be able to take it back and have it fixed probably under warranty.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no experience of importing a new vehicle, but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do it. It will have a Certificate of Conformity for the EU if it is sold new in the UK.

You don't have to have owned it for 6 months prior to moving (you just save the import duties if you have done so) and in fact, if you already live here, you wouldn't be able to benefit from this even if you did keep it in the UK for 6 months before importing it.

You will have to pay VAT in Spain when you import it but you are right that you should not pay UK VAT.

If you can, ask the UK dealer to order you a EU spec bike, because if the headlight needs to be changed you could be paying up to 1000 EUR for an EU spec headlight when you come to register it here.

Some bikes come with a "flat beam pattern" valid for all EU markets but it is very difficult to find out if this is the case for any given bike without having access to one to check!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I would suggest that you would be better of if you bought it from a reputable dealer in Spain - at least, if there are any problems, you will be able to take it back and have it fixed probably under warranty.


Although practically it would probably be easier to claim under warranty of purchased in Spain, legally the warranty is still valid in Spain even if you buy it in the UK. But we all know how costly and time consuming it can be to exercise your legal rights in Spain...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

J7mbo said:


> Hi all, expat in Mallorca here
> 
> I want to buy a new motorcycle. However, in Spain they are 15k euros+, and in the UK it is £13k. I've read a lot on import fees, matriculation tax etc, but I'm still really struggling to understand what's needed.
> 
> ...


Hola 

The simplest way to get a reality check is to walk into your local tax office and ask how much the first registration tax would be on that particular model. 

I once had someone ask me if I could import several Harley Davidsons - the answer was the import duty was in the region of 10K - end of get rich scheme !!! 

Davexf


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

J7mbo said:


> Hi all, expat in Mallorca here
> 
> I want to buy a new motorcycle. However, in Spain they are 15k euros+, and in the UK it is £13k. I've read a lot on import fees, matriculation tax etc, but I'm still really struggling to understand what's needed.
> 
> ...


If you haven't owned it , & to the spaniards here that would mean road registered, for 6 months prior to import you would have to pay tax.
A foreign dealer can't register it unless he has a tie up with a spanish company doing it & the bike would probably have to be here. No chance of it being a discounyed rate as they would expect to make money on everything . They have no interest in saving you money ,only in making some themselves. 

Vat is 21% in Spain & finally 
15k in euros is less then 13k in pounds even at the moment. It isn't even worth thinking about .


----------

